# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  SuSI-Upgrade online - wie Daten von Thunderbird und Firefox uebernehmen?

## pibi

Hoi zaeme

Nach laengerer Pause melde ich mich auch wieder zurueck:-) Wie Ihr sicher vermutet, bin ich der SuSI immer noch treu. Meine drei Laptops habe ich durch eine komplette Neuinstallation des BS auf die Version 13.3 installiert (mittels Neuinstallation). Ich weiss, dass diese auch bald obsolete sein wird, aber als Versuch ist das nicht schlecht.

Vorgestern habe ich mich nun an ein Online-Upgade meiner Workstation gewagt, die normalerweise taeglich in Betrieb ist (ebenfalls von 15.2 auf 15.3, bitte KEINE Kommentare dazu). Ein Backup der alten Daten (Disk /dev/sda) existiert. Unter Anleitung des SuSI-Handbuchs habe ich nun den Upgrade laufen lassen. Der erste Boot war recht positiv bis ich gemerkt habe, dass Thunderbird und Firefox anscheinend die alten bisherigen Versionen nicht mehr unterstuetzen, Alles wird geloescht und neu angelegt:-(

Nun meine Frage: Wie bekomme ich meine alten Daten (Firefox und Thunderbird) in die neue Software? Respektive wie kann ich die alten Daten in die neue Version integrieren?

Schoenen ersten Advent
Pit.

PS: Bitte Geduld, bin erst morgen abend wieder daheim.

----------


## tomm.fa

> Nun meine Frage: Wie bekomme ich meine alten Daten (Firefox und Thunderbird) in die neue Software? Respektive wie kann ich die alten Daten in die neue Version integrieren?


Oi!
Die Datenintegration der alten Profile mit neueren Versionen von Firefox und Thunderbird sollte eigentlich problemlos funktionieren, hat es hier zumindest immer. Anders sieht es aus, wenn ältere Versionen von Thunderbird und Firefox Profile vorfinden, die mit neueren Versionen von Firefox und Thunderbird erstellt oder genutzt wurden. Kann es daher sein, dass du zuvor neuere Versionen von Firefox und Thunderbird verwendet hast, zum Beispiel von http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/mozilla/ oder direkt von deren Seiten?
Die alten Profile sind noch in


```
~/.thunderbird
```

und


```
~/.mozilla
```

vorhanden?

----------


## pibi

Hoi tomm.fa

Besten Dank fuer Deine Antwort. Nein, ich habe schon lange "firefox" und "thunderbird" nicht mehr geupdatet. Genau das ist ja mein Problem:-(

Momentan erstelle ich nochmal ein Backup der alten funktionierenden "SuSE 15.2". Und wissentlich/willentlich habe ich fuer "thunderbird" und "firefox" keine Updates ausserhalb der offiziellen Pakete installiert. Sobald ich das verfiziert habe, melde ich mich wieder mit den alten installierten Versionen.

Besten Dank einstweilen und Gruss
Pit.

----------


## pibi

Hoi tomm.fa

Ich habe jetzt nochmals die alte Umgebung mit 15.2 hergestellt. Leider ist das eine recht zeitraubende Geschichte, bis alle Daten kopiert sind. Du hattest nach den Versionen von "Firefox" und "Thunderbird" gefragt.



> MozillaFirefox                           | package | 91.4.0-lp152.2.74.1
> MozillaThunderbird                   | package | 91.4.0-lp152.2.52.1


Dabei ist mir noch eine boese Geschichte aufgefallen: Firefox hat mir alle Einstellungen geloescht, also alle geoeffneten Themen, alle gespeicherten Daten und als "Clou" auch alle gespeicherten Logins bzw. Passwoerter (ca. 100). Nach einem Schreikrampf habe ich meine Backups durchgeschaut und wirklich noch ein komplettes Directory "./mozilla" gefunden. War zwar ca. 4 Monate alt, aber nur ganz wenige Eintraege haben gefehlt. Und diese konnte ich aus dem Gedaechtnis addieren.

Aber wie macht man es richtig, damit das komplette Directory ".firefox" uebernommen wird? Und auch das "thunderbird", in dem ebenfalls diverse Konversationen gespeichert sind?

Ich hoffe, dass Du mir hier weiterhelfen kannst.

Gruesse aus Winterthur      Pit.

----------


## nopes

Was sich bei mir bewährt hat, ist es die Logins usw selber zu sichern, bei Firefox musst man noch was fummeln damit man die gespeicherten Logins exportieren/importieren darf - https://www.heise.de/tipps-tricks/Fi...s-4276456.html
Ist halt so ein zwischen Ding, was auch ganz praktisch ist um die Daten mit anderen Geräten zu teilen, wobei man da ja inzwischen in die Cloud gegängelt wird, selbst von Mozilla

----------


## pibi

Hoi zaeme

Nachdem ich alle notwendigen Schritte nochmals durchgesehen und den Aufwand kalkuliert habe, bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, alles von Anfang an neu aufzusetzen. Es ist zwar am Anfang deutlich mehr Arbeit, aber dafuer habe ich dann wieder ein "sauberes" System.

Ist eigentlich die SuSI 15.4 bereits offiziell freigegeben und erhaeltlich? Dann wuerde ich naemlich gleich diese nehmen.

Danke einstweilen und Gruss auf Winterthur
Pit.

----------


## Sauerland1

> Ist eigentlich die SuSI 15.4 bereits offiziell freigegeben und erhaeltlich? Dann wuerde ich naemlich gleich diese nehmen.


Die ist in nem Jahr schon wieder out........

Leap 15.3 läuft zum Jahreswechsel aus.....
Daher nimm die 15.4.

----------


## pibi

Hoi Sauerland1

Besten Dank fuer Deine Antwort. Ich habe fast so etwas erwartet.

Anyway: Beim Versuch, die Version 15.4 zu installieren, kamen ein Haufen Fehler und ich wollte nochmals bei "Null" anfangen. Dazu habe ich mein Backup mit 15.2 zurueckgespielt und -man ahnt es- auch hier kamen Fehler ueber Fehler. Nach zwei Tagen fluchen und Fehlersuche kam die zuendende Idee. Die Maschine hatte beim Boot mehrfach reklamiert, dass das Datum falsch sei und ich habe es dann immer vor dem definitiven Booten manuell gesetzt auf den richtigen Wert. Nutzte alles nichts, bis ich dann irgendwo gelesen habe, dass ich einem solchen Fall die BIOS-Uhr (der kleine runde Chip) auch ersetzt werden muss.

Aber es existiert noch ein weiteres Problem, bei dem ich ratlos bin: Besagter Rechner laeuft zwar wieder, erhaelt aber vom Server keine IP-Adresse zugewiesen (ist eine fixe Adresse innerhalb dieses Bereichs). Ein Teil der wichtigen Sachen funktionieren daher nicht (Internetabfragen, Mail, Drucker usw). Die anderen Maschinen (Server, Laptops, NAS etc.) funktionieren einwandfrei, nur eben diese eine Kiste zickt rum. 

Hilfe, wo koennte ich noch suchen?

Gruss     Pit.

----------


## Sauerland1

Wlan oder Lan?

Poste:


```
/sbin/lspci -nnk |grep -i net

```

----------


## pibi

Hoi Sauerland1

Ist via LAN angehaengt.


```
0e:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries NetXtreme BCM5755 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:167b] (rev 02)
0f:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries NetXtreme BCM5755 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:167b] (rev 02)
```

Ich vermute, dass die Geschichte mit dem fehlerhaften bzw. abgelaufenen Datumschip auch eine Rolle spielt (siehe meine Mails von vorher).

Danke einstweilen und Gruss aus Winti
Pit.

----------


## Sauerland1

Poste:


```
ip a
```



```
ping -c2 google.com
```



```
ping -c2 8.8.8.8
```

----------


## pibi

Hoihoi Sauerland1

Hier die Werte:

```
pit@localhost123:~> ip a
1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000
    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
    inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo
       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 
       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
2: eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN group default qlen 1000
    link/ether 00:23:7d:c1:9f:f5 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
3: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000
    link/ether 00:23:7d:c1:9f:f4 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
4: vboxnet0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000
    link/ether 0a:00:27:00:00:00 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
pit@localhost123:~> ping -c2 google.com
ping: google.com: Name or service not known
pit@localhost123:~> ping -c2 8.8.8.8
connect: Network is unreachable
pit@localhost123:~>
```

Vielen Dank einstweilen und Gruss aus Winti
Pit.

----------


## Sauerland1

Da hat aber keine Netzwerkkarte eine IP.......

Was sagt als root:


```
systemctl status network.service

```

----------


## pibi

Hoi Sauerland1



```
pit@localhost123:~> systemctl status network.service 
● wicked.service - wicked managed network interfaces
   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/system/wicked.service; enabled; vendor preset: disabled)
   Active: active (exited) since Sun 2022-12-04 12:12:52 CET; 6h ago
  Process: 917 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/wicked --systemd ifup all (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
 Main PID: 917 (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
    Tasks: 0
   CGroup: /system.slice/wicked.service
pit@localhost123:~>
```

Gruss     Pit.

----------


## Sauerland1

Poste:


```
ls -al /etc/sysconfig/network
```

----------


## pibi

Hoi Sauerland1

Hier die Daten:



```
pit@localhost123:/run/media/pit/AGI-Stick> ls -al /etc/sysconfig/network
total 84
drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  4096 Dec  3 21:37 .
drwxr-xr-x 5 root root  4096 Jul 31 12:41 ..
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  9711 Jul 15 15:22 config
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14786 Jul 31 12:44 dhcp
-rw------- 1 root root    50 Jan 17  2021 ifcfg-eth0
-rw------- 1 root root   147 Nov 26  2020 ifcfg-lo
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 21738 Oct 28  2020 ifcfg.template
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Mar 23  2021 if-down.d
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     0 Dec  3 21:37 ifroute-eth0
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     0 Dec  3 21:37 ifroute-eth1
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 May 16  2021 if-up.d
drwx------ 2 root root  4096 Mar 23  2021 providers
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     0 Dec  3 21:37 routes
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     0 Dec  3 21:37 routes.YaST2save
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Mar 23  2021 scripts
pit@localhost123:/run/media/pit/AGI-Stick>
```

Gruss    Pit.

----------


## pibi

Hoi Sauerland1

ich habe heute morgen noch ein paar Sachen ausprobiert.

a) neues Netzwerkkabel und andere Buchse im Verteiler-> kein Unterschied

b) die Netzwerkkarte hat ja zwei Anschluesse (eth0 und eth1). eth0 ist mein Standard. eth1 habe ich auch ausprobiert -> kein Unterschied

Dieses interessante Tool "Linux ip Command Examples" habe ich beim Suchen gefunden. Es hat mir leider auch nicht weitergeholfen.
https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-...-usage-syntax/

Als naechstes probiere ich noch eine andere Netzwerkkarte aus. In meinem Fundus habe ich naemlich noch eine unbenutzte 1000er-Karte gefunden. Vielleicht hilft ja das? 

Alternativ kann ich dann noch probieren, direkt die neue Version 15.4 in eine jungfraeuliche Partition zu installieren. Im Moment restauriere ich gerade nochmals das Backup vom 23.November. Eine klitzekleine Idee habe ich naemlich noch.

Vielen Dank fuer Deine Ideen. Vielleicht faellt Dir ja noch was ein;-)

Gruesse aus Winterthur
Pit.

----------


## Schreibtroll

pibi - der Fehler liegt woanders! 

Du bist zu weit in der Zukunft: Fritzbox 7940

*fg*

----------


## temir

Servus,
was mir auffällt:  ifcfg-eth1  gibt es nicht unter /etc/sysconfig/network.
Man könnte von der  ifcfg-eth0 kopieren und die Daten (sprich, MAC) anpassen.
Danach "systemctl restart network" bzw. gleich ein reboot.

Grüße, temir.
PS: in der Annahme, Netzkabel steckt in der eth1...

----------


## pibi

Hallo zuammen

Eine gute und ene schlechte Nachricht, zuerst die Gute: Ich hatte ja das Problem, dass ich von meinem Hauptrecher aus keine internen oder externen Computer mehr erreichten konnte und der Fehler irgendwo hier versteckt sein koennte. Dem war leider nicht so. Gestern nun habe ich die neue Version SuSI 15.4 installiert und heute ausprobiert.

Und jetzt die schlechte Nachricht: Der Fehler mit dem Erreichen der anderen Compis ist damit vorbei, ich koennte alles wieder in Betrieb nehmen. Wenn, ja wenn.....  In den letzten Paar Versionen konnte man das daddelige Meta-Zeugs abstellen, So wie ich es sehe geht das nun nicht mehr. Mit dem Effekt, dass nun nur noch waagrechte Streifen auf meinem Bildschirm generiert werden und -so wie es jetzt fuer ich aussieht- ich mich wahrscheinlich nach einer anderen Software umsehen muss. Es waere eigentlich schade, wenn ich nach ueber zwanzig Jahren die Software wechseln muss;-(

Und bis auf diese daddelige Geschichte laeuft der Rechner einwandfrei (HP xw8600). Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich noch machen könnte?

Schoenes Wochenende und Gruss aus Winti
Pit.

----------


## pibi

Hoi zaeme

Nur ganz kurz: Nach Stunden und zum Teil auch Tagen endlosen testens habe ich heute die alte urspruegliche Version von openSuSI 15.2 fuer einen Test reaktiviert. Ist ja kein Thema, dauert nur rund 2 Stunden;-)

Auf jeden Fall lief alles nicht superschnell, aber immerhin. Hin und wieder war ein Neustart mit "startx" noetig (hier zahlt es sich aus, wenn man nicht direkt in die grafische Oberflaeche bootet...). Ein Update auf neuere Versionen ist so allerdings nicht moeglich. Auch das Mesa-Zeugs hat wieder rumgezickt. Aber dank InstallationsParameter lief es doch. Leider ist aber so kein Update moeglich :-(((

Apropos Update: Ich kann es leider im Moment nicht nachschlagen, aber so wie ich es in Erinnerung habe, ist als Grafikkarte eine "nVidia 3500" bei mir verbaut. Hat zufaellig jemand eine (guenstige) GraKa, die die neuen Richtlinien erfüllt und er/sie mir zu einem angemessenen Preis ueberlassen koennte?

Gruesse aus Winti
Pit.

----------

